# caitec double aquarium stand Thoughts please



## LowBaller (May 20, 2018)

Hey thinking of getting my 65 gallon tank a new stand was looking into a stacking stands 
Seen people use them on YouTube and some say besides the bad reviews it's good

Now I would be thinking of putting the 65 gallon on the bottom and a 40 breeder on top?

My question is does anyone have a double stacked fish tank stand like this or ideas where to get one that's decent on the eyes

https://www.amazon.ca/CAITEC-Double-Aquarium-Stands-gallon/dp/B002V9LICW

I notice the link takes you to the 75 gallon stand but they have a 65 gallon stand also FYI


----------

